# PC für Minecraft mir Shadern und Videoaufnahmen



## Logobaer (29. Oktober 2014)

*PC für Minecraft mir Shadern und Videoaufnahmen*

Hallo in die Experten Runde,
ich suche für meinen Sohn einen neuen Rechner. Er hat momentan einen Lenovo Ideapad Z710 mit folgender Ausstattung: Intel Core I5-4200M, 2,3GHz, 8GB RAM, HYBRID 500G 5400RPM SSHD(8G), NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M / 2 GB, Win 8.1
Leider wurde ich damals nicht ganz korrekt beraten. Der Rechner wird benutzt um Minecraft zu spielen, Gameplays aufzunehmen, diese dann zu bearbeiten (momentan Camtasia, geht aber vermutl. wg. der Graka nur bedingt gut) und diese Videos dann auf Youtube hochzuladen.
Das Hauptproblem sind die Shader die er jetzt zunehmend benutzen möchte und die dann die Grafikkarte überfordern.
Wir wollen das Notebook jetzt wieder verkaufen und durch einen „richtigen“ Rechner ersetzen.

Mein Wissen über die Komponenten ist leider sehr begrenzt und ich würde dann auch mir den Rechner von HW.de oder ähnlich zusammenbauen lassen.

Ich habe schon ein bißchen im Netz gestöbert, aber es fehlt bei mir am wirklichen Verständnis.
War die Woche mal beim MM und da gibt es einen Asus ASUS M51AD-DE032S Desktop PC , der erscheint mir doch recht teuer.
was mir an dem Asus gefällt ist die W-Lan Karte.

Das Budget für den Rechner inkl. Betriebssystem liegt bei ca. 800,-- Euro. Maus, Monitor sind vorhanden. 

Bin gespannt auf Eure Vorschläge.

vielen Dank und Gruß Logobaer


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2014)

Ne WLAN-Karte ist niemals ein Kaufargument - WLAN gibt es für 15-25€ in sehr guter Qualität in Form eines USB-Sticks, zB http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/avm-fritz-wlan-usb-stick-n-20002420-a288068.html 

Der PC bei MM hat ne ganz gute Basis, aber die Grafikkarte ist nicht so gut - für 700-750€ wäre es ein guter Preis, aber für 900€ zu teuer.  


Mein Vorschlag (Preise mal nach oben, mal nach unten auf 5€-Schritte gerundet)

CPU: Core i5-4590 Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590)  175€
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 75€
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) 65€
SSD für Windows und Programme ADATA Premier Pro SP900 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ASP900S3-128GM-C)  60€
Festplatte für größere Datenmengen und Games  Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX) 50€
Gehäuse: Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)  35€
Netzteil: be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)  50€
DVD-Laufwerk Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)  10€
Grafikkarte: ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0620-M0NA00)  180€
Windows: Microsoft: Windows 8.1 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (WN7-00619) 80€

Da nimmst du bei den Links des Preisvergleichs dann den Link zu Hardwareversand (NICHT hardwareversand Abholshop), legst das Produkt in den Warenkorb, dann den nächsten Link usw. , und am Schluss legst Du dann bei hardwareversand noch den Rechner-Zusammenbau in den Warenkorb: Rechner - Zusammenbau günstig kaufen  dann müsste der PC etwa 800€ kosten. 

Was man ändern könnte: keine SSD nehmen, dafür die 15% schneller AMD R9 280X (die bei meinem Tipp ist eine R9 280 ohne X). Aber an sich macht erst der Sprung zu einer R9 290 Sinn, und da bräuchtest Du eher 80€ Einsparung und nicht nur die 60€ für die SSD - aber man könnte man zB beim Board noch 10€ sparen - dann wäre die R9 290 vlt mit drin für etwas über 800€, aber keine SSD. Hier eine R9 290 XFX Radeon R9 290 Double Dissipation Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R9-290A-EDFD)  die bringt dann halt nochmal ca 30% mehr Leistung bei Games als die R9 280 ohne X.  

ODER, falls Minecraft von einer CPU mit Hyperthreading profitiert: SSD weglassen und statt des Core i5-4590 einen Xeon E3-1231v3 Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) nehmen, der ist wie ein Core i7, beherrscht 8 "Threads", arbeitet also quasi wie einer 8Kern-CPU. Er kostet aber weniger als ein Core i7. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie wichtig das für Minecraft wäre - sind halt 50€ mehr als für den Core i5.


----------



## Logobaer (2. November 2014)

Hallo Herbboy,
vielen Dank für die ausführliche und schnelle Antwort.
Ist man mit der von Dir empfohlenen Xeon CPU für die Zukunft besser gerüstet?
Brauche ich dann keine SSD mehr, oder hast Du sie wegen dem Budget weggelassen?
Die Grafikkarte R9 290 DDE die Du als Upgrade empfohlen hast wurde in manchen Tests als sehr laut beschrieben.
gibt es da noch eine Alternative.
Ich bin ehrlich geneigt die Xeon CPU und die bessere Graka zu nehmen um einen erneuten Austausch von Komponenten zu vermeiden. Die SSD will ich auf jeden Fall.
130 Euro ist zwar viel Geld, aber hoffentlich gut investiert.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2014)

mit dem Xeon bist du im Zweifel besser gerüstet - es kann lediglich sein, dass am Ende der Aufpreis zu einem Core i5 sich dann doch nicht "lohnt" - aber sicherer wäre der Xeon


Ne SSD kannst Du natürlich trotzdem nehmen, da hab ich jetzt nicht drauf geachtet. Hängt halt dann vom Budget ab. 120-128GB für Windows und alle wichtigen Programme kosten ca 60€, zB eine ADATA SP900. 240-256GB kosten ca 90€


Die R9 290 ist nur mit dem Standard-.AMD-Kühler laut - mit den Kühlern, die 2-3 Lüfter haben wie zB von Asus, Sapphire, MSI usw. , sind die leise. zB die hier http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...90-ipower-iceq-x2-oc-h290qmc4gd-a1101028.html oder  http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-11227-00-40g-a1048411.html  oder  http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...290-windforce-3x-gv-r929wf3-4gd-a1076270.html   die sind dann beim Spielen "hörbar", aber auf keinen laut wie vor 4-5 Jahren noch die Grafikkarten oder gar wie ein heißer Laptop    und man kann auch per Software die Karte nochmal leiser machen: manchmal drehen die Lüfter bei zB hörbaren 50%, nur damit die Temperatur bei 60 Grad bleibt - dabei wären 70 Grad Null Problem, und dann reichen flüsterleise 40% Drehzahl


----------



## Logobaer (7. November 2014)

hallo Herbboy,

ich habe jetzt folgendes zusammengestellt:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 Box, LGA1150

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3, Sockel 1150, ATX

RAM: 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9

SSD: Crucial MX100 SSD 128GB (2,5", 7mm)   die von Dir empfohlenen ist nicht lieferbar

Festplatte:  WD Blue 1TB 6Gb's 

Netzteil: be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 450W - bulk -

DVD-LW: Samsung SH-224DB schwarz

GRAKA: XFX Radeon R9 290 LED - Voltage Unlocked - Unlimited OC - True Audio - Ghost 2.0, 4GB DDR5

Gehäuse: Aerocool Xpredator X1 Midi-Tower - schwarz/rot   sollte ein bisschen cool aussehen 

jetzt habe ich zwar mit 960 € das Budget deutlich überzogen, aber es sollte eigentlich passen.
Wenn grobe Fehler drin sind bitte kurze Nachricht.
Benötige ich noch mehr Kühler?
Wie sieht es mit der Aufrüstbarkeit aus?
Wenn es später mal eine leistungsfähigere GRAKA sein muß, reicht es dann mit der CPU?

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe soweit.
ich komm nur nicht so regelmäßig zum Schreiben und Stöbern im www.

Gruß Logobaer


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2014)

Jo, das passt alles gut. Ein extre Kühler würde den PC halt leiser machen  - da wäre der Arctic Freezer 13 Co zB ein gutes Modell, das auch einfach zu montierern ist. Die Crucial ist halt schwach beim Schreibspeed, was aber nicht schlimm ist (es wir nur ganz selten was auf die SSD auch geschrieben, was relevant für den Arbeitsspeed wäre)


Und wegen der CPU: eine nennenswert stärkere CPU gibt es derzeit nicht, außer vlt. für den Sockel 2011-13, wo Du dann aber das 3-fache bezahlst - d.h. falls mal die Graka schlapp macht, wird der Xeon sicher immer noch gut sein. Oder anders gesagt: erst der i7-5960X (Sockel 2011-13) ist wirklich nennenswert stärker (ca 25-30, kostet aber über 900€....    D.h. WENN der Xeon nicht reicht, wärst Du erst mit dem 5960X auf der "sichereren Seite" - da macht es aber mehr Sinn, den Xeon mal in Rente zu schicken und eine neue CPU zu kaufen, als jetzt so viel Geld auszugeben - selbst dann, wenn Du genug Geld hättest


----------



## Logobaer (7. November 2014)

Alles klar, vielen Dank.
Wie schwer ist es denn, den PC selber zusammen zu bauen?

Kann man das riskieren.

Gruß Logobaer


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2014)

Wenn man ne Anleitung hat (im Netz gibt es sicher genug Tutorials) und nicht ungeschickt ist, dann ist das nicht so schwer. Zuerst macht man CPU und RAM und Kühler aufs Board, dann das Board ins Gehäuse, dann (oder auch schon vorher) die Laufwerke, dann die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil - und dann muss man halt die Kabel anschließen, wobei man maximal was vergessen kann, aber nicht etwas falsch anschließen kann, wodurch was kaputtgehen kann


----------

